# Website für Partyservice



## schleckerbeck (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ein Freund von mir hat mich gefragt, ob ich ihm seine Seite, die er selbst erstellt hat, neu designen würde. Es ist ein Partyservice, der Essen für Feste aller Art ausliefert (http://www.partyservice-hechenberger.de).

Es soll etwas rustikales, bayrisches werden (aber kein blau-weiß Rauten Muster   ).

Habt ihr da irgendeine Idee?

Bin über jeden Denkanstoß dankbar!

sers


----------



## Ina04 (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, habe mir die alte Seite mal angesehen und die ist ja echt furchtbar...
Also
1. Umbedingt neue Fotos, und wenn diese freigestellt werden dann aber auch vernünftig.
2. Nie die Schrift aus der Wortmarke auch für andere Texte verwenden
3. Neue Wortmarke wäre auch nicht schlecht (Dieser Schatten, furchtbar)

Die Farben sind inordnung. Bei der Navigation würde ich schon eine veränderung machen wenn man drauf klickt, aber mit programmierung kenne ich mich nicht aus (lerne gerade html). Würde sagen leg erst mal los und dann zeig uns was...

MfG, Carina


----------



## Dark_Fighter (27. Oktober 2004)

Rustikal würde ich am besten was mit Holz machen. Da die Seite nicht viel Inhalt hatt könnte ich mir so ein kleines in der Mitte Zentriertest Fenster mit einem IFrame vorstellen das dann eine Holzumrahmung hat. 
Und wie man vorgänger erwähnt hatt die Schatten sind nicht sehr schön und die Bilder vielleicht einen Tick größe und auch genau ausschneiden.


----------



## schleckerbeck (27. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Vorschläge.

Ja, ich weiß, dass die Seite fürchterlich ist. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht sowas ähnliches wie ne alte Speisekarte mach. Aber was mit Holz ist auch ned schlecht. Hat sonst noch wer Vorschläge?
Ich setz mich heute Abend mal ran, und poste dann nochmal was.

thx!


----------



## fluessig (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde die bisherige Seite gar nicht sooooo schlecht. Sie ist auf jeden Fall "ausbaufähig" ;-)

Mir fehlt der Bezug zum bayrischen. Hab nur so über die Seite weg gesehen ohne zu lesen. Da kommt nichts von Bayern rüber. Es muss ja nicht gleich mit Weißwürsten, Bier und Maibaum um sich geschmissen werden, aber vielleicht Brezn usw


----------



## schleckerbeck (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
bin gestern leider nicht dazu gekommen, mich dran zu setzen. (hoffentlich schaff ich's heute).
Hät noch irgendwer ne Idee, wie ich das ganze rustikal gestalten könnte? Oder irgendwelche Anregungen? (z.B. Photoshop Tutorial o.ä.)

sers


----------

